# Thunder



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

S.M.V. / Stanley Clarke / Marcus Miller / Victor Wooten
Thunder

Release Date August 12, 2008
Duration01:02:33
Genre
Jazz
Styles
Jazz-Funk
Contemporary Jazz
Crossover Jazz
Smooth Jazz
Recording Location
Hannibal Studios, Santa Monica, CA
House Of Blues Studios, Encino, CA
LeGonks West, Los Angeles, CA
Threshold Sound + Vision, Santa Monica, CA
Topanga Studios, Topanga Canyon, CA
VixMix, Nashville, TN
Westlake Audio, Hollywood, CA


----------

